# Bodybuilding Event Canceled After Competitors Flee



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Bodybuilding Event Canceled After Competitors Flee BRUSSELS – Ready to flex their pecs and strike a pose, bodybuilders at the Belgian championships scattered when doping officials showed up. After a spate of positive doping tests in recent years in Belgium, the event had been moved across the Dutch border to Vlissingen for the weekend competition. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

